# Merry Christmas from me to you



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2021)

...all my friends, and many thanks once again to @Matrix, for providing this forum for us to meet with our friends..from all over the globe..  

 Cheers everyone... and may 2022, be a much better year for  us all..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas, @hollydolly .. and a big Thank You @Matrix for this wonderful forum!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 23, 2021)

Thank you @hollydolly and happy holidays to all on this forum for your wonderful posts and stories.


----------



## Devi (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas, @hollydolly — may you have a great holiday!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 23, 2021)

​


----------



## officerripley (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

Holly, your posts are always a good read, you're a perceptive sort of person who can deliver a witty response, but you also have the talent to leave well alone when you perceive problems, (read that as spats.) Merry Christmas to you too, I might even give you a wave on Monday. My wife and I will be visiting my sister-in-law in Forest Gate, the opposite side of London, I know, but look out for us going round the M25.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks, and a Merry Christmas to Holly and all on this forum!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...all my friends, and many thanks once again to @Matrix, for providing this forum for us to meet with our friends..from all over the globe..
> 
> Cheers everyone... and may 2022, be a much better year for  us all..


Thank you Holly, a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and all of our friends here on Senior Forums.  Thanks also to Matrix for creating this forum for us and keeping it thriving for so many years.  Love to all!


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 23, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

*Merry Christmas @hollydolly!  I hope Santa is very good to you this year! 

*


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Merry Christmas @hollydolly!  I hope Santa is very good to you this year!
> 
> View attachment 200455*


he'll be very good to me if he brings me that nice new set of wheels......have a good one PB..whatever you're doing with your day


----------



## Jules (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all and thanks to @Matrix.


----------



## Jace (Dec 24, 2021)

Do not have any fancy graphics/pictures..but my wish is sincere...

Merry Christmas to all...may it be enjoyable!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2021)

Hi HD!


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 24, 2021)

And the same back to all.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Hollydolly, Matrix and to all of SF! Hope you all enjoy your Christmas!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 24, 2021)

I am sending this card to all of you on Seniors with my wish that you will all find peace and joy in the season of hope and love. May 2022 be an improvement on 2021.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas to one and all! From Norwich, NY. (across the street from my apartment).


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Holly.


----------

